# 17hmr shot placement on a coyote



## Patman75

springdale said:


> Where do you get them Northcountry, Cabelas didnt have any. I havent looked at Gander Mt in TC yet or Jays in Gaylord either, they might carry them.
> 
> Mark


Found them on cheaperthandirt.com 

And they are in the mail.


----------

